# Knee Arthritis



## chad074 (Mar 1, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I just turned 40 and was diagnosed with stage 3 arthritis in my knee and a bakers cyst behind the knee. Totally bums me out, it just blew up one evening after a run and it has been now about 7 weeks, 1 MRI, 1 cortisone shot and some home PT. I am probably going to give up the things I have been doing except riding bikes.

I used to be a bike racer, cat 1 road and cat 1 cx and a few mtn races but quit a number of years ago and was doing other stuff that I loved and was passionate about but neglected when I took up racing seriously (10+ years)... surfing, skateboarding, running, etc...

Anyhow, since most of the stuff I have been doing the last few years has been pretty high impact, the dr told me it is probably best to back off that stuff. So I thought, hmmmmm maybe I will start riding more and start racing again. Something to focus on to keep me from going crazy.

Anyone out there racing mountain bikes and training with arthritic knee?

Trying to stay positive, I initially was getting pretty bummed out...


----------



## Mrjackthepoodle (Dec 30, 2014)

I grew up with rheumatoid arthritis and my shits blown up the size of grapefruits some days. I also have a disease called ankylosing spondylitis which now my thoracic and cervical spine are fused through all the vertebrae, the only thing that isn't is my atlas (which is a good thing.) I'm 26 btw. I sound like a cripple by that description which I'm definitely not, but don't get me wrong there are days I am a cripple (few and far between.) For the most part man, its all about keeping active within your limitations. Since your 40 you have had a long life of amazing sports you have gotten to enjoy, I wish I could have the same, and pray it also. Your at that time in your life where the things you once could do are not so much now and honestly man, thats a cool thing. Love it and enjoy what you have been able to enjoy, learn your new limitations, and keep your heart and body healthy. Maybe take up swimming, it is my #1 sport even over mountain biking now. 
Good luck man and seriously stay positive, there are plenty of things to do and new goals to set. Wrap that knee and see if you can get into some physical therapy it might help. With the knee replacements they can do now, you might be all set to roll in a couple years if you can get one and be right back on the track!


----------



## maverickc_c (Nov 4, 2009)

I just read your post. I had/have similar issues with my left knee. I was 44 when I was playing b'ball an damaged the cartilage. I had micro-fracture surgery and stopped all impact sports i.e. running, tennis, skiing, etc. I have had 4 operations, have arthritis and a cyst in the back of my knee and i am 70 now. The arthritis is much worse now and they keep trying to talk me into knee replacement. I started biking and swimming in replacement back then. I was never in your league as far as biking. I used to be able to keep up with cat 4 riders. I can't comment on racing and training with your knee situation but I do know the riding has kept my knees from getting too stiff. I still ride intermediate trails going 10-12 miles 2-3 week on my FS bike with no real knee issues. I also ride my road bike on alternate days 15-25 miles. I have had 2 cortizone shots in my knee with the last about 2 years ago. I do remember how down I was after my surgery because I was on crutches for 8 weeks and had to give up running. Hang in there but be aware of overuse and back off. You may not be able to be as competitive but you can still have fun and if you raced cat 1 then your going to be better then 95% of the riders out there.


----------



## jazzanova (Jun 1, 2008)

I was diagnosed with psoriatic arthritis about 5 years ago.
Biking actually helped me to keep and develop more muscle tissue, which is important in supporting the joints.
I cannot comment on the racing aspect, but can on the healthy changes you can make.
Keep your weight down.
Use anti-inflammatory supplements and food - Curcumin, bromelain, ginger, cruciferous vegetables... There is plenty of advise on web and you should try what works for you.
I have been paleo for almost 3 years now. Try to limit grains or even better, stop eating them at all.
Eat cartilage supportive food - bone broth works wonders.
I also take MSM daily,any studies indicate it is the most effective on knees. 
Try intermittent fasting - give your body time to regenerate instead of the constant need to digest.
Get enough quality rest.
Use joint protection when biking.
Stretch regularly. Yoga for cyclist is great.


----------



## ohmygato (Mar 8, 2011)

jazzanova said:


> I was diagnosed with psoriatic arthritis about 5 years ago.
> Biking actually helped me to keep and develop more muscle tissue, which is important in supporting the joints.
> I cannot comment on the racing aspect, but can on the healthy changes you can make.
> Keep your weight down.
> ...


Great advice here.

I am riding mountain, cross, and road with very minor arthritis in my left knee. I am 37 and my body does not recover like it used to. I have cut out almost all of the high impact stuff like skateboarding, basketball, and general nonsense sports but I can still run with no problem.

I have found that diet and the obvious holistic remedies such as a proper ice routine, topical arnica rub, and ibuprofen are key.

Thinking about my body as one instrument to achieve success in my chosen discipline and in life has helped me overcome many injuries and general health issues. It is just part of the puzzle and as you start to reconstruct your physical reality and how you will behave accordingly.

Sorry to get hippy trippy on you but I really do feel like the basics of mental fortitude, exercise, nutrition, and rest are the building blocks for any recovery plan.


----------



## chad074 (Mar 1, 2013)

thanks everyone, all this stuff is really good. Since I had the BIG flare up that took me out, made me have an MRI and learned about my bum knee I have been riding pretty regularly. Still in mild pain and stiff but I honestly think most of it is coming from the Bakers Cyst, that is really causing me problems. Been getting work done once a week, acupuncture and massage which is really helping. Each day is getting better, dropping some weight will help, when I raced I was 150-155 and now I am 185... try to get down to 160's... 

Crazy, but each ride I do my knee feels better and better so i am going to keep riding and stay positive.


----------



## asookazian (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm 40 and had a partial meniscectomy on my left knee (50% removed) 3 yrs ago. Despite my doctor's recommendation to only do elliptical and swimming, I continued to run for several years long distance and finally am experiencing enough pain in my left knee that I completely switched to mtn biking which still hurts my knee (after downhills, uphills are ok).

I also have a mirror image tear of meniscus on right knee but that one seems under control in terms of pain for now.

I am considering going back to the doctor as when I play light soccer in the back yard with my son it hurts my left knee afterwards. I don't know if I have developed early osteo-arthritis or not but my doctor warned me that I could.

There is the glucosamine which I have not tried yet as it isn't really proven to help from what I've researched.

President Bush had two PKRs and had been mtn biking for a while (maybe still is). He was dx'd with runner's knee and torn meniscus as well.


----------



## Bail_Monkey (May 8, 2007)

After most of my rides (Road too), I take fruit juice and a piece of raw ginger (peeled) and throw it into a blender. This has helped my left knee. It's easy to do and pretty quick. You can scrap off the ginger skin with the back of a spoon.

I also wrap my knee with an Ace elastic wrap to keep the patella tendon down when riding. I place a runners knee wrap around it to keep it on. (The little clips that come with it do not last long) The good thing about the elastic wrap is it is reusable and you can tighten it around the tendon and loosen it up around the back of the knee. Some people use athletic tape for their knees, but you throw it away after every use...


----------

